# Turboing my N/A...yeah I know



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

(If I had a dollar for everytime I saw this thread title...)
Well, here is my car a couple months ago:









And here it is now:

















At first I wanted to get the motor out and clean it up, replace gaskets, replace hoses, and whatever else I wanted to do. But now I'm leaning towards turboing it. I found somebody that has most of the parts I need based on the information I found on z31.com and redz31.com. (which by the way is a very good site with nice write-ups on modifications)

Here is the list I came up with:
-Turbocharger and exhaust elbow from an 84-87 Z31 turbo
-Driver's side exhaust manifold
-Downpipe
-Front crossmember
-Driver's side engine mount
-All intake piping(from AFM to throttle body)
-Alternator mount and tensioner
-Oil pan
-Fuel injectors(260cc/min instead of 180cc/min) 
-ECU

My question is, am I forgetting anything? (besides the obvious like a longer v-belt and gaskets) And what parts need to come from the same year Z31? (ie. If I have an '87 ECU, then I need injectors from an '87. I also think that the O2 sensor needs to match the ECU.) What else needs to match?


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

your ECU / Injectors / o2 sensor need to be from the same year turbo.

You're also going to need the metal water pipe that comes off of the tstat housing. You're going to need the oil lines that go to the turbo and water lines if the turbo is from an 85+

optional but recommended:

pop off valve
boost gauge ( non stock )
turbo radiator


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome, very helpful, thank you. Is there anything else?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Oil feed line to the turbo, and a turbo oil pan. You can use any turbo injectors from 84-87. In 88 they switched to low impedance, so don't use those. You'll probably want the 84-85 injectors, as they are top feed. While the engine is apart, you could probably find some pistons/rods from a Z32TT (post a wanted ad on twinturbo.net) I found some locally for cheap. Use Z31 rod bearings not Z32 rod bearings. For some reason the Z31 rod bearings are made of a slightly harder and beter metal. Bad ass turbo cams can be had for pretty cheap from motorsport auto ($175) JWT is a bunch of over priced crap, and the worst customer support I have ever dealt with. *DO NOT BUY ANYTHING JWT*.

While it's all apart, go ahead and get a larger turbo. You'll thank yourself later.

Oh, and you'llneed TWO BIG BOTTLES oF NAWZ! Otherwise, you'll be stuck at 140mph.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a tip when looking for fuel injectors for your turbo conversion. Any high impedance fuel injector with the flow rate of 24 lbs/hr (260cc for metric) will work. Getting high performance after market injectors would probably be best, especially if you plan on doing more modifications. They are made to spray better (for Ionization), plus can withstand more pressure from the fuel pump. Holly makes some, part number 522-2401. And these are high impedance.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't listen to that... if your car started out with low impedence, it's best to stick with low... high will work on a low, however low will not work on a high impedance car. Check this website http://www.redz31.com/pages/fuel.html for more detailed info on the fuel system and a chart listing what kind of injector corrosponds with your Z.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Marc Z31 said:


> Oil feed line to the turbo, and a turbo oil pan. You can use any turbo injectors from 84-87. In 88 they switched to low impedance, so don't use those. You'll probably want the 84-85 injectors, as they are top feed. While the engine is apart, you could probably find some pistons/rods from a Z32TT (post a wanted ad on twinturbo.net) I found some locally for cheap. Use Z31 rod bearings not Z32 rod bearings. For some reason the Z31 rod bearings are made of a slightly harder and beter metal. Bad ass turbo cams can be had for pretty cheap from motorsport auto ($175) JWT is a bunch of over priced crap, and the worst customer support I have ever dealt with. *DO NOT BUY ANYTHING JWT*.
> 
> While it's all apart, go ahead and get a larger turbo. You'll thank yourself later.
> 
> Oh, and you'llneed TWO BIG BOTTLES oF NAWZ! Otherwise, you'll be stuck at 140mph.




You are wrong.

84-87 Z's have Low Impedance Injectors.
88+ Z's have High Impedance Injectors

84-85 Z's have Top-Feed Injectors
87+ Z's have Side-Feed Injectors
86 NA's have Top-Feed Injectors
86 T's have Side-Feed Injectors

JWT IS overpriced, however, they offer a very convenient upgrade package for the Z and is perfect for those who want to bolt in alot of power to the Z31 with a moderate tune.... This package is for those with little mechanical knowledge and no desire to tune themselves.


----------

